# Said "hey" to the personal trainer at the gym



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

So it was getting so awkward I had to finally say "hey"...got a formal "hi, how are you?" back....well at least I said something, but I always get those cold greetings back b/c of my body language.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

That's a step. I have listened to a couple of motivational tapes and you're right, body language does give off many messeges. For instance crossed arms can give off the impression of defensiveness. Eye contact has a lot to do with this also-- i realize that having SA means being afraid to be socially assertive, many people see this as not being interested rather than shyness. People always respond well to a smile.


----------

